# Midnight Purpletastic...



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Found these on the iPhone when sorting stuff out the other day so thought why not put them up as I've not done any pics in so long... From Japfest earlier this year ...


































































































Cheers :smokin:
Alex.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Auto Select rear wing blade = 

Looks spot on there Alex has it change since it was taken or remains the same? Some xenon's and it'd be near enough perfect


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

I know I love the look of the wing 

Apart from a Zealous bonnet holdyuppything it's as it was in the spring.... One of only a few times it's been driven this year .


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'll drive it around for you and pick it up tonight if you want  lol

Miss my old 33 GTR sometimes!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

A very kind offer... I'll mull it over ....
I dpo agree with what you say regarding the zenons.... hmmmmmm.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Still looking clean as ever Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Fantastic love the purple paint . My favourite for any GTR


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cheers Gavin .

Afer... I have to make sure I give you some kind of competition against how clean yours is!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is one Serious 33GTR Alex..

Hoping all is well for you!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks great Alex.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cheers Robbie, hope your keeping busy! .

Kadir, been a while fella! Hope all is well with you?


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

WOW.. what a stunning looking 33,loveing the MNP and the Carbon,very nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Has it been resprayed or is the paint in a very good condition?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

All original paint... Just kept in very good condition .


----------



## GTR PERFORMANCE (Oct 16, 2011)

That is the best looking MP R33 ive seen that is just woow ive got a thing for MP esp in r33s its nice to see one thats had a few good miny tweaks on the outside to keep it looking like how a r33 should nice car fella!


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice machine. Sell me it. 


liking the wheels. What are they and what size ?


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

CE 28s. Google is great. 

Stunning car.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Blimey! It looks spot on!



Alex Creasey said:


> All original paint... Just kept in very good condition .


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

bigkeeko said:


> CE 28s. Google is great.
> 
> Stunning car.


Yeah, 19x9.5 ce28's in std GTR offset +12


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Alex. Still finding my feet here on this stuff.


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

stunning,wish mines had that good paimtwork.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

moonshine said:


> stunning,wish mines had that good paimtwork.


Just alorra lorra machine polishing


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate that looks the absolute mutz nutz and makes me very jealous :smokin:

Great work keeping the paint in that condition :bowdown1:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks Saucyboy... Took a fair bit of time and patience getting it to the level it's at but I'm happy where its at now and the paintwork is pretty easy to maintain with care .


----------

